

How to Guess Better on an SAT  - cwan
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/12/08/how-to-guess-better-on-an-sat/

======
fferen
Also, essay length is directly correlated to score.

<http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/04/education/04education.html>

------
lukeholder
wouldn't people that know the answers be able to give a fuller explanation
taking more words?

